# Ontario string maker



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Looking for some new threads for my Vector turbo and would like to keep my money in Ontario, any suggestions?


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Atkins archery in Woodslee!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a set of threads made by Nuge.The quality is awesome and customer service is second to none.He is a great guy and is willing to do what it takes to keep his clients happy.I would say, he is in my opinion one of the best in Canada.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've had great service from Nuge as well. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=15831


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I second Atkins archery. Great strings great guy


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Mamba1 said:


> I have a set of threads made by Nuge.The quality is awesome and customer service is second to none.He is a great guy and is willing to do what it takes to keep his clients happy.I would say, he is in my opinion one of the best in Canada.





Stash said:


> I've had great service from Nuge as well. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=15831


Mr. Nugent makes top notch threads...and you are supporting a good ol local boy!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nuge


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Nuge String!!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Nuge :thumbs_up


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nuge strings for sure.
Kevin makes a top notch product and will back it 100%.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge strings are top notch as other have said. His quality and workmanship he puts into his strings are the best.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Nuge.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Another thumbs up for Nuge. He went above and beyond for me.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does Nuge make crossbow string? just wondering?


----------

